# Savannah



## Ronnin (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm at Ft. Stewart Savannah Georgia, I was wondering if anyone was aware of a Chen or Yang style in the area? I'm looking online but all I can see is a few for seniors. I'm not a senior, so this doesn't work well for lol thanks everyone!!!


----------



## clfsean (Mar 3, 2012)

Not that I'm aware of. I've not heard of much actually down that way at all. Kinda weird if you think about it. 

Is there anybody on post maybe?


----------



## Ronnin (Mar 3, 2012)

clfsean said:


> Not that I'm aware of. I've not heard of much actually down that way at all. Kinda weird if you think about it.
> 
> Is there anybody on post maybe?


Nobody on post, this is an Army Post, so MMA is everywhere...........Atlanta is great but to far, at least 4 hours.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 3, 2012)

Ronnin said:


> Nobody on post, this is an Army Post, so MMA is everywhere...........Atlanta is great but to far, at least 4 hours.



4 hours??? On a good day... :ea74:


How about about Augusta/Ft Gordon area? I know a guy over that way. How far would that be? I mean it's not gonna be a daily thing, but depending on duty schedules, you may be able to slide up that way on off days.


----------



## Ronnin (Mar 3, 2012)

clfsean said:


> 4 hours??? On a good day... :ea74:
> 
> 
> How about about Augusta/Ft Gordon area? I know a guy over that way. How far would that be? I mean it's not gonna be a daily thing, but depending on duty schedules, you may be able to slide up that way on off days.


Just a Choy Lee Fut school, Augusta is about 2 1/2 hours from me


----------



## clfsean (Mar 3, 2012)

Ronnin said:


> Just a Choy Lee Fut school, Augusta is about 2 1/2 hours from me



Yeah he teaches CLF. Same thing I do, just a different branch.

But I believe he also teaches taiji as well. I know he works the internal aspect of CLF as well, but I'm not sure if it's a separate class or not.


----------



## oaktree (Mar 4, 2012)

How about Dalton Georgia there is a teacher for Chen taijiquan.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 4, 2012)

oaktree said:


> How about Dalton Georgia there is a teacher for Chen taijiquan.



Nah... Dalton is almost Tennessee. Who's in Dalton??

My Chen teacher is closer than that, but doesn't deal with his problem of the drive to Atl. Although he is former 75th Bat Inf. He did Desert Storm. You might find common ground there...


----------



## oaktree (Mar 4, 2012)

Sam locklear is there.  I am not sure if he is private.
  I do not know Sam personally but my teacher
Does seminars up in dalton. Maybe your Chen
Teacher knows my Chen teacher.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 4, 2012)

He might. Dunno... can't say for certain. He stays pretty much within the Hong Junsheng Xinjia (Practical Method) line.


----------



## Ronnin (Mar 5, 2012)

clfsean said:


> He might. Dunno... can't say for certain. He stays pretty much within the Hong Junsheng Xinjia (Practical Method) line.


Thats gonna be my other problem.........ifI do find a teacher, I want to explore that martial side of Taiji, not just the health aspect.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 5, 2012)

Ronnin said:


> Thats gonna be my other problem.........ifI do find a teacher, I want to explore that martial side of Taiji, not just the health aspect.



He doesn't teach it for health... at least to me & one other guy. We knock each other around nightly. There are some older ladies there that don't like the contact. But he does & so do we. But we are the minority so we get the least amount of time on knocking, but we still get it in.

But... lots of luck to you it sounds like.


----------



## Ronnin (Mar 5, 2012)

Found this guy, he teaches Yang and he's about 25minutes away, BUT.........the site says no classes at this time :angry:, but I emailed asking if he'll do private lessons or something. Can someone who knows what they're talking about let me know if this seems like a place to persue, thanks everyone i appreciate it !!!  http://www.savannahtaichi.com/Home_Page.html


----------



## clfsean (Mar 5, 2012)

Ronnin said:


> Found this guy, he teaches Yang and he's about 25minutes away, BUT.........the site says no classes at this time :angry:, but I emailed asking if he'll do private lessons or something. Can someone who knows what they're talking about let me know if this seems like a place to persue, thanks everyone i appreciate it !!!  http://www.savannahtaichi.com/Home_Page.html



Well... you'd figure if he spent a lot of time practicing it, he could at least spell Chuan (Quan) right. It's not Chaun. 

And it's not "Yang" per se if it the Chen Man Ching form & practice.

BUT... go give it a shot. At this point, it may be your only outlet.


----------



## oaktree (Mar 5, 2012)

Interesting. Hong Junsheng trained with Chen Fake. Does Hong Junsheng line train Laojia too or just Xinjia?
 I have heard a story that Chen Xiaowang went to visit Hong and Hong told Chen Xiaowang that Chen Xiaowang's Taiji looks nothing like Chen Fake style.
Then Chen Xiaowang did tuishou with one of Hong's students and was easily defeated. interesting story not sure how true it is though.


----------



## oaktree (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey Ronnin I have no idea how much martial you will get into practicing the Chen man Ching form doesn't mean you can not learn or benefit from it.
 You could learn a popular form that gives you something to practice and get some benefit from Taijiquan. I remember doing a small routine in Chen Taijiquan
that was about 16 steps and it was enough to work with for a bit. Maybe the teacher will go over tuishou which can help you in other styles of martial arts.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 6, 2012)

oaktree said:


> Interesting. Hong Junsheng trained with Chen Fake. Does Hong Junsheng line train Laojia too or just Xinjia?
> I have heard a story that Chen Xiaowang went to visit Hong and Hong told Chen Xiaowang that Chen Xiaowang's Taiji looks nothing like Chen Fake style.
> Then Chen Xiaowang did tuishou with one of Hong's students and was easily defeated. interesting story not sure how true it is though.



Nah we're just Xinjia & it is modified to be sure. It does look like Chen family, but it's not & it's evident. The story I heard was after HJS went back to CFK the 2nd time after being in Jinan, he asked about changing the Xinjia he initially learned from CFK. He demonstrated the "what/why/how" of what he wanted to modify & he kept getting answers in the line of "Yes it makes sense to do that". 

Couldn't say about CXW visiting Hong or that discussion happening.


----------



## oaktree (Mar 6, 2012)

Thats cool I think the Yang Taiji we do is a modified form coming from Tao Ping Siang I am not sure if it is Chen Man Ching form or not I will ask my teacher this week though.
I do not study the Yang style yet but I do some Tuishou that is Yang to compare and contrast with my Chen both have their pros and cons I think.

Interesting that Chen Fake said modification was ok I wonder if similar things were brought up by people in Chen village or he made additional changes based on Hong's demonstration. I have not practiced Xinjia yet Laojia is enough for me right now but I do tend to perform some moves that resemble Xinjia  maybe cause they feel more natural.


----------



## Instructor (Mar 6, 2012)

I won't pretend to know the differences between the various styles of Chinese martial arts but I do know this guy in Charleston, SC teaches Tai Chi two nights a week:

http://www.northcharlestonmartialarts.com/index.php?lnk=schedule

I used to make the commute from Charleston to Savannah routinely, it can be done in 2.5 hours.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 6, 2012)

oaktree said:


> Thats cool I think the Yang Taiji we do is a modified form coming from Tao Ping Siang I am not sure if it is Chen Man Ching form or not I will ask my teacher this week though.
> I do not study the Yang style yet but I do some Tuishou that is Yang to compare and contrast with my Chen both have their pros and cons I think.



I did the CMC form for a while. But when I heard of why he did it that way... I stopped. 



oaktree said:


> Interesting that Chen Fake said modification was ok I wonder if similar things were brought up by people in Chen village or he made additional changes based on Hong's demonstration. I have not practiced Xinjia yet Laojia is enough for me right now but I do tend to perform some moves that resemble Xinjia  maybe cause they feel more natural.



My thoughts are that since Hong was in Jinan (big MA area), he was probably fighting more than in Beijing & likely more than folks in CJG. I'm guessing he took what he learned in Jinan about applying Xinjia from CFK & wanted CFK's blessing to teach it that way since he had "pressure tested" it so to speak. Y'know... kinda cut to the chase in learning. Purely my own thoughts & speculation.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 9, 2012)

How about Jacksonville? Roughly 90 minutes or so... 

http://taijikungfuacademy.com/taiji.html

Chen taiji from Zhu Tian Cai's line.


----------



## Ronnin (Mar 9, 2012)

clfsean said:


> How about Jacksonville? Roughly 90 minutes or so...
> 
> http://taijikungfuacademy.com/taiji.html
> 
> Chen taiji from Zhu Tian Cai's line.


Wow, this looks really good, thanks for the link, I'm gonna look into it further :cheers:


----------

